
Inside Hillary Clinton’s Secret Takeover of the DNC - mercer
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/11/02/clinton-brazile-hacks-2016-215774
======
rdtsc
> I needed to have solid proof, and so did Bernie. So I followed the money

I wonder what she followed when she was passing debate questions to Clinton.

> as a cache of emails stolen by Russian hackers

What Russian hackers? What's the evidence for that. It keep getting repeated,
I still haven't seen anything convincing on it.

> Individuals who had maxed out their $2,700 contribution limit to the
> campaign could write an additional check for $353,400 to the Hillary Victory
> Fund—that figure represented $10,000 to each of the 32 states’ parties who
> were part of the Victory Fund agreement—$320,000—and $33,400 to the DNC. The
> money would be deposited in the states first, and transferred to the DNC
> shortly after that. Money in the battleground states usually stayed in that
> state, but all the other states funneled that money directly to the DNC,
> which quickly transferred the money to Brooklyn.

How is that not a clear case of fraud and maybe money laundering?

> Yet the states kept less than half of 1 percent of the $82 million they had
> amassed from the extravagant fund-raisers Hillary’s campaign

So she is directly responsible for not having people on the ground in
Michigan, Pennsylvania, Wisconsin? Russians hacked her agenda apparently too
and diverted her plane from there.

> Bernie was familiar with it, but he and his staff ignored it.

Why didn't they raise a stink? I am guessing the administration at the time
who would investigate anything was headed by Obama and he was campaigning for
Hillary. So stuff like this would have been squashed pretty quickly.

~~~
akhilcacharya
>What Russian hackers? What's the evidence for that. It keep getting repeated,
I still haven't seen anything convincing

There have not been any alternative explanations. Crowdstrike, government
intelligence agencies and Infosec professionals all agree.

~~~
shimon_e
Does a phishing attack and leaking that podesta's passwords were p@ssw0rd and
runner1234 on to 4chan need explanation? I was monitoring 4chan when the
password leaks happened. People were posting screenshots of tracking his iPad.
Changing his bus schedule from NY to DC on Nov 8 to Nov 11. Tweeting that he
converted and became a Trump supporter (
[https://archive.fo/Cv6hK](https://archive.fo/Cv6hK) \- note the "hi pol" this
is a reference to the pol board on 4chan). And eventually wiping his iPad.
Maybe the Russians downloaded a copy of all his emails during this chaos but
trust me at least another dozen people did the same. He didn't realise his
passwords were leaked onto 4chan for at least 12 hours. Quite honestly I do
not trust any report that doesn't document what was happening on 4chan during
these "hacks" as trust worthy.

So far I haven't seen any journalist go to the effect to document exactly what
happened to Podesta on the day his passwords were leaked to 4chan.

Edit: I found this on slashdot from the time of the password leaks.
[https://mobile.slashdot.org/story/16/10/13/2025257/4chan-
hac...](https://mobile.slashdot.org/story/16/10/13/2025257/4chan-hackers-
claim-to-have-remotely-wiped-john-podestas-iphone-and-ipad)

Edit 2: More proof that regular people gained access to his Gmail account.
Seemingly whoever gained access to his twitter account did so via a password
reset using his Gmail address.
[https://twitter.com/pwnallthethings/status/78662164964259840...](https://twitter.com/pwnallthethings/status/786621649642598400/photo/1)

This for me is the ultimate card that the leaks weren't a grand conspiracy to
elect Trump. Rather a security illiterate person got completely owned by
trolls on the internet.

Edit 3: Further more, if the Russians were really behind the phishing to
capture Podesta's passwords why would they leak on 4chan where they would end
up losing their control of his accounts? A state actor would try to maintain
access for as long as possible. A troll would rather see everything explode.

~~~
akhilcacharya
All of the events you mention were in October after the emails were released
by Wikileaks.

The spearphishing attack happened in March.

[https://wikileaks.org/podesta-
emails/emailid/34899#efmAAGAAb...](https://wikileaks.org/podesta-
emails/emailid/34899#efmAAGAAbAHLAIUAWxAXH)

Also his password was never p@ssword, that was his Windows machine default
pass.

~~~
shimon_e
Nice, fill us in on what we don't know. I also think there is a lot of
confusion as people aren't separating the DNC hacks and the Podesta email
leaks.

From the Twitter hack it seems that people still had access to his Gmail in
October. Unless they someone how got that password a different way. Or it was
password re-use.

------
MaysonL
Interesting that Politico publishes this by Donna Brazile the week that the
Mueller Manafort and Papadopolous news breaks. _Post hoc, ergo propter hoc?_

~~~
mercer
Could you elaborate? While I can definitely see some intent behind the timing
of this (even if just to sell more books), it doesn't really seem relevant to
the content of the piece.

------
polotics
WTF USofA? Does China win on democracy now?

~~~
adventured
Yes, why don't we just pretend that all other democratic systems are always
perfect and have never had immense problems. That's obviously what Italian,
Spanish, German and French history from the last 200 years would teach us,
right?

The US has one of the oldest, mostly unbroken democratic systems in world
history. Just go back to eg 1840 or 1890 and take a look at all the nations of
the world and their government systems at the time. Nearly the entire world
was more than century behind the US in adopting any form of representative
government. It's a small miracle it still functions at all given the cruft
that has been stapled on over two centuries.

~~~
keganunderwood
Don't forget the English who recently promised Scotland so many things before
the referendum and conveniently forgot them once they eeked out a narrow
victory. Democracy isn't just about going out to vote. Easy to say but I feel
like a hypocrite as well.

